# Bilderfunde der Kategorie: Sehr seltsam usw.



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juli 2016)

url="http://pzy.be/v/2/pics_134_clean_790"]




[/url] 

























































Quellen: tcmag.com, 2leep.com, zensiert.net, eblogx.com, hans-wurst.net, bildschirmarbeiter.com


----------



## krawutz (24 Juli 2016)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>



Ohne politisch werden zu wollen : wie sieht wohl die Zeit nach Sigmar Gabriel aus ?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juli 2016)




----------

